

GOST (Soviet block cipher) - bane
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GOST_%28block_cipher%29

======
bane
There's also the GOST hash
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GOST_%28hash_function%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GOST_%28hash_function%29)

